
Huge new Facebook data leak exposed intimate details of 3m users - mfoy_
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2168713-huge-new-facebook-data-leak-exposed-intimate-details-of-3m-users/
======
Rjevski
> Data from millions of Facebook users who used a popular personality app

Aka idiots knowingly gave their data away.

Look, I love some Facebook-bashing article just like everyone else but this
isn’t Facebook’s fault, I actually support them in this case.

It’s not their fault if the user is stupid and allows a shady bad guy access
to their data, just like it’s not the bank’s fault if someone decides to give
their wallet to a bad guy and he runs away with their cash.

